# Necklace I'm working on.



## TLI

Still some tweaking to do....


----------



## intent2smile

T that is gorgeous! You are making me want to start looking for a girl chi again even though I told myself I will wait until we move.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73

Seriously need a girl chi. You make gorgeous things  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Oh my gosh, T. That is so very beautiful! I wish I had your talent! :love2:


----------



## Kathyceja8395

OMG!!! That is such a gorgeous necklace. I just love all the bling and pink pearls. You are very talented


----------



## TLI

intent2smile said:


> T that is gorgeous! You are making me want to start looking for a girl chi again even though I told myself I will wait until we move.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much, Amy!  It's very hard to wait, but I think you'll be happy you did. Moving is such a job. Having 2 pups to look after while y'all are moving might be stressful for all of you. But I totally understand. There is so much pretty girl stuff.


----------



## TLI

Tabcat73 said:


> Seriously need a girl chi. You make gorgeous things
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much!  It's been awhile since I've beaded. I enjoy it. If there were only more hours in a day. 

I say go for a little girl. They are so much fun! Then again, my little boy is so sweet. The only thing with a girl is all the shiny, bling stuff is just so pretty! I've made a few bling bling necklaces for boys. I use the glass beads, and crystals, just in boy colors with boy charms. They aren't as "fancy" as the girls necklaces, but still very cute.


----------



## TLI

lilbabyvenus said:


> Oh my gosh, T. That is so very beautiful! I wish I had your talent! :love2:


Awwww, you are so sweet Samantha! Thank you! They are really pretty easy to make.


----------



## TLI

Kathyceja8395 said:


> OMG!!! That is such a gorgeous necklace. I just love all the bling and pink pearls. You are very talented


Thank you so much, Kathy! You're very kind! You ladies are giving me a big head.  :lol: I really enjoy making them. It's fun to see how they turn out.


----------



## pigeonsheep

yay that looks so blingy queen t!


----------



## TLI

pigeonsheep said:


> yay that looks so blingy queen t!


Thank you, Honey Bunny! 

I'm still trying to get it just right. I'm going to have to redo it, cause it's too big for one, two I'm going to put a bow right in the front middle with the crystals on each side, then the rest like it is. But I have to take some beads off the ends. It's 3 AM. Sigh. I knew I shouldn't have went bead shopping. :lol:

Gia is sleepy, but she let me try it on her. I had to hold it on her. She kept trying to stick her leg through it. :lol: She's such an awesome sport. :love5:


----------



## Lulajane

You do such a good job with them T!! I'm gonna try my hand at it soon so I can make some for Gypsy.


----------



## pigeonsheep

TLI said:


> Thank you, Honey Bunny!
> 
> I'm still trying to get it just right. I'm going to have to redo it, cause it's too big for one, two I'm going to put a bow right in the front middle with the crystals on each side, then the rest like it is. But I have to take some beads off the ends. It's 3 AM. Sigh. I knew I shouldn't have went bead shopping. :lol:
> 
> Gia is sleepy, but she let me try it on her. I had to hold it on her. She kept trying to stick her leg through it. :lol: She's such an awesome sport. :love5:


love the pic! its so bootiful! :drunken: oh yea...i always spend loads at the craft stores lmao!


----------



## TLI

Lulajane said:


> You do such a good job with them T!! I'm gonna try my hand at it soon so I can make some for Gypsy.


Thank you so much, Amy! 

Beading is fun! You'll enjoy it! Let me know how it goes. xxx


----------



## TLI

pigeonsheep said:


> love the pic! its so bootiful! :drunken: oh yea...i always spend loads at the craft stores lmao!


Thank you, Honey Bunny!  Walking in a craft store can be dangerous to our pocket book. :lol:


----------



## Evelyn

Now that is pretty, don't know how you manage to do all that you do.


----------



## Zorana1125

Very pretty and feminine!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

Evelyn said:


> Now that is pretty, don't know how you manage to do all that you do.


Thank you so much, Evelyn! 

Very little sleep.  On average 4, maybe 5 hours a night. After several weeks I'll start feeling very ran down. Before all of my back problems, lack of sleep wasn't as much of an issue. My schedule is getting harder to keep up with. Taking care of Mom is a full time job. She lives with me. But I can't imagine life without her. I hope I am blessed with many more years with her. <3 xxx


----------



## TLI

Zorana1125 said:


> Very pretty and feminine!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much, Z!


----------



## pigeonsheep

TLI said:


> Thank you, Honey Bunny!  Walking in a craft store can be dangerous to our pocket book. :lol:


Def. More dangerous when u live 5 mins away from one and 15 mins away from another


----------



## Javier'sMommy

This necklace is absolutely gorgeous & I was wondering if you will be making any to sell? I've looked high & low & have yet to find anything as stunning as this one (without mortgaging my house anyway). Please let me know if you plan to sell any & what the cost might be. 

Thank you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

Javier'sMommy said:


> This necklace is absolutely gorgeous & I was wondering if you will be making any to sell? I've looked high & low & have yet to find anything as stunning as this one (without mortgaging my house anyway). Please let me know if you plan to sell any & what the cost might be.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much for your kind words! xxx

This one was a try out. I did find that the crowns were too heavy, which caused them to lay wrong. After playing around with the design I came up with this. I can add bows on both sides. 

Let me know if you're interested.  I don't buy the beads or anything wholesale, so they can be pricey to make. I can make you one like this, with bows added if you prefer for $30. Free shipping in the US.


----------



## coco_little_bear

TLI said:


>


Ooh I love this one! I think it would work well as bracelet too tbh.


----------



## jan896

WOW... both of those necklaces are beautiful.......... love that Bling.....


----------



## Javier'sMommy

TLI said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words! xxx
> 
> This one was a try out. I did find that the crowns were too heavy, which caused them to lay wrong. After playing around with the design I came up with this. I can add bows on both sides.
> 
> Let me know if you're interested.  I don't buy the beads or anything wholesale, so they can be pricey to make. I can make you one like this, with bows added if you prefer for $30. Free shipping in the US.



This one is gorgeous as well & I would love, love, love it if you could make one with bows for my sweet Francesca "Wiggly Butt". She's a blue so pretty much any color looks good on her. 

Sooo many colorful "can't live without" items, it's absolutely horrible trying to decide, which is probably going to be my downfall. Just let me know how much & how to get payment to you when you are ready. 

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

Thank you so much, ladies! xxxx You all are very kind. <3

I love my bling!


----------



## TLI

Javier'sMommy said:


> This one is gorgeous as well & I would love, love, love it if you could make one with bows for my sweet Francesca "Wiggly Butt". She's a blue so pretty much any color looks good on her.
> 
> Sooo many colorful "can't live without" items, it's absolutely horrible trying to decide, which is probably going to be my downfall. Just let me know how much & how to get payment to you when you are ready.
> 
> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are very welcome!  xxx

I'll PM you my paypal addy. $30 total. I need your Angels neck measurement. I'll ship it out by Friday. 

I can totally relate. So many cute doggie things. Mine break me.


----------



## Javier'sMommy

TLI said:


> You are very welcome!  xxx
> 
> I'll PM you my paypal addy. $30 total. I need your Angels neck measurement. I'll ship it out by Friday.
> 
> I can totally relate. So many cute doggie things. Mine break me.



Thank you, you ROCK! I will measure Francesca's neck & PayPal you tomorrow. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

Javier'sMommy said:


> Thank you, you ROCK! I will measure Francesca's neck & PayPal you tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds great! 

You're so very welcome! And Thank You!! xxx


----------



## Jayda

Very pretty! Love it!


----------



## TLI

Jayda said:


> Very pretty! Love it!


Thank you, Lynda! xxx


----------



## fr1endly2

very pretty..... you should make them and sell them!! i bet many chi girl moms would buy, i being one~!


----------



## TLI

I have one for sale now.


----------



## fr1endly2

TLI said:


> I have one for sale now.



can you private message me a pic and price??? and what side it fits? thanks


----------



## TLI

fr1endly2 said:


> can you private message me a pic and price??? and what side it fits? thanks


 
$30, shipping included. 




















I can do this one in pinks, reds or purple. Any size under 10 inches.


----------



## SarahJG

What a pretty thing!


----------

